# Fire on String



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rainy day again so shooting indoors. This is a match suspended by thread at 33 feet. Using Roger Henries TTF Rotating Head. It's a nice one!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great shooting!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you prefer the TTF model over the original?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They're both good. I've been shooting the TTF model exclusively since I got it. If you're used to the bands being flat the TTF shooter is good. The original attachment method works well also. I seem to adapt to whats in my hand at the moment.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great shooting man you should have had fire on the first shot. That TTF shooter seems to be working real well for you.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yippie Skippie we got fire!!!..yey..awesome shooting my friend as you always do...Ya know the more I see this new

TTF shooter your shooting made by Wingshooter..the more I like it..Yup your correct when you say turn your wrist a tad..

throws your shot off........This old man just lovin your video's........AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting TF ... amazing consistency!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Your consistency is getting very scary! Great shooting. I got my RH flatband shooter but haven't had much time to play, but it feels great in the hand.

Keep firing it up!!

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty! Here is another minion army bow down for you!!!! Keep up the awesome shooting!!!
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

We need a new entry in the "Slingshot Glossery and Slang" topic, Accuracy = Treefork


----------

